# Forum Home Renovation Painting  removal of flaking paint from weatherboards

## sue54

Hi,everyone,
My husband and I are doing preparation work prior to painting a weatherboard home in country Victoria. The paint on some sections of weatherboard is flaking and peeling and we know we need to get it off. I have been using a B&D heat gun, wire brush, electric sander and a scraper, but I've just got very nervous about the possibility of there being lead in the old paint. The house was originally a late fities soldier settler's house, but has had several renovations done before we purchased it, so the paint on the newer sections would not be more than 10 years old. It's the oldest sections of the house that I am concerned about. I have bought a can of Selley's Kwik Strip. Would this be a safer option to use than heat gun and dry sanding? Also, what about issues of complete removal of paint stripper before re-painting? Is just washing down with water sufficient? We have a pressure cleaner available, so we could use that for the final wash down if necessary. We want to do a thorough job of removing the old unsound paint, but I'm unsure what is the most efficent but also safest way to do this. I would appreciate any advice. 
Best wishes
Sue

----------


## lbg

You can get a testing kit from Bunnings - it's like a cigarette and you rub it against the paint - if the color changes then it's lead, if not then no worries. From memory the kit was about $10 and had 4 tests worth - takes about 10 mins or so. 
Paint stripper may be quicker, and high pressure wash should be fine for cleanup (it will usually say that on the container). It also works better if you lightly score the paint first to allow the stripper to really get in there.

----------


## Strom

Hi..
Your concerns have been covered extensively on the forums do a search you will find lots or good advice .. 
Goodluck..

----------


## president_ltd

hi Sue, 
quite aside from the issue of lead (or not), i'd be interested to hear what is the 'best' way of removing the flaking paint from the weatherboards. 
some threads here have talked about 'angle grinder with flexible sanding disc is the best' but i'd be interested in hearing how you've gone....

----------


## sue54

Hi president_ltd, 
So far, very slowly! The heat gun is only able to bubble and soften a very small area at a time, and then I attack with the mouse sander. At this rate it will be months before we get to put on any paint. Any suggestions as to how we speed up the process SAFELY would be much appreciated. 
I will do the 170 km trip (each way!)  to the nearest Bunnungs store to get a lead testing kit, just to be on the safe side. For now, we are using protective masks and clothing.  
Thanks for your response
sue54

----------


## lbg

Just thinking a bit more about it - a scarson would do an awesome job, and alot quicker than stripper/sander. May still need to strip/sand on the rounded edges, but you'd smash the bulk alot quicker.

----------


## president_ltd

> Just thinking a bit more about it - a scarson would do an awesome job, and alot quicker than stripper/sander. May still need to strip/sand on the rounded edges, but you'd smash the bulk alot quicker.

  can you post a link to what a 'scarson' is? 
i don't know what that is.  neither does google or wikipedia either.  :Smilie:

----------


## sue54

I would also like to know what a scarson is. My husband has got frustrated and started painting one of the extension walls that was re-clad in in Hardi-flex, just to see how our colour choices look. We are happy  about that, so feel more inspired to continue the drone work on the old weatherboards! But if a scarson will make it all happen faster, please let us know what it is and where we can get one (mindful of the fact that we are rather remote from large hardware stores).  
Thank you
Sue

----------


## lbg

atleast I think that's what they're called - but I can't find them either. Here's basically what I'm talking about -> (Paint Scrapers): Paint Store Online 
Place blade on the flat surface to be stripped, apply a good amount of pressure and drag - used it to strip paint of some double hung sash windows - came up beautifully. btw - I had started this with the stripper/sand approach and glad the tiler made the recommendation!

----------


## sue54

Thanks for that link. We think we've seen those devices in Mitre 10 in nearest large town, so will give that a go. Hopefully should speed up our prep work.  
New paint on Hardiflex looks really nice - Wattyl Solarguard in Colourbond colour Paperbark, with Wilderness on trims.  We can't wait to see the whole house looking as good as that one wall does! 
Cheers
Sue

----------


## Blocker

Sue,
Skarsten is an old brand of scraper not generally available any longer..most paint specialists will stock "Hayden Genius" scraper or a 4 way "Super Stripper"scraper,these are designed to pull toward you when removing old paint and work much better than a stripping knife.They should also stock a lead test kit.
If you want to remove a large amount of old paint ,Peelaway 8 would be your best bet.It is made and distributed by Haymes Paints and was designed for lead paint removal....Haymes Paint: Welcome to Haymes Paint   will show you details. 
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## Terrian

> Hi president_ltd, 
> I will do the 170 km trip (each way!)  to the nearest Bunnungs store to get a lead testing kit, just to be on the safe side. For now, we are using protective masks and clothing.

  errrr, the shop where you are getting your paint from will most likely have the test kits  :Smilie:  
heat gun and paint scraper, if paint is non lead try a belt sander.
(we took the boards off, hit them with an electric planer then belt sander)

----------


## Terrian

> Sue,
> If you want to remove a large amount of old paint ,Peelaway 8 would be your best bet.It is made and distributed by Haymes Paints and was designed for lead paint removal....Haymes Paint: Welcome to Haymes Paint   will show you details. 
> Regards,
> Blocker

  Haymes Paint: Peel Away Surface Removal 
looks like what I could have used  :Smilie:

----------


## andy the pm

[quote=Terrian;786176] 
heat gun and paint scraper, quote]  
You really don't want to use a heat gun on weatherboards - well not timber ones anyway...

----------


## tobymcclure

> hi Sue, 
> quite aside from the issue of lead (or not), i'd be interested to hear what is the 'best' way of removing the flaking paint from the weatherboards. 
> some threads here have talked about 'angle grinder with flexible sanding disc is the best' but i'd be interested in hearing how you've gone....

  
Truely the worst way posible. I found it far too hard to get a nice even finish.  IM back to heat gun and scraper. some may say it takes too long, but i founf the 125mm grinder and disks too hard to control. It would dig into the boards, then clog up with paint if you ised too finer disk...

----------

